# Albino horned frog lighting/heating question



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi I have bought a pacman frog and was wondering about heating and lighting his exo terra? 

Can I add a heat bulb to the canopy tops or am I better off with the done type fixture? 
Only asking this as my heat mat isn't getting temps up

Also lighting the exo terra what can I use?


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,
As your horned frog is albino you shouldn't use any UV lighting as this can damage their skin and cause blindness. 

Heat lamps aren't recommended as they can dry out your frog and they need a humid and damp environment. 

Best thing to use is heat mats. If the mat you have isn't getting the temps right you could add an additional mat or get a larger one to create more heat. 

With my horned frog (not an albino) I use some sheets of plastic to cover one section of my exo-terra Viv to prevent some of the heat escaping from the top. Be mindful that it does require a little ventilation though, so not to cover it all.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I am afraid that this is simply not true! the animal will have exactly the same requirements for solar energy as the "normal"

but...the perpetuation of the albino gene in red eyed examples means that we have to adjust its provision accordingly to suit the needs of the individual example. 

It could be that the correct solar pathway and D3 cycle is fulfilled in at a much lower index and in a shorter time frame but if the wild animal has a requirement so will the captive regardless of colour. 

The good thing with this species is however that is it a forest dweller with a low level requirement, it is also evolved to eat pretty much anything that wanders past its mouth. This means that whole animal food sources can be provided and D3 can be obtained via the liver. 

As in all aspects of captive care, re-creating the wild is the key to long term success. 

john,




retrophile said:


> Hi,
> As your horned frog is albino you shouldn't use any UV lighting as this can damage their skin and cause blindness.
> 
> Heat lamps aren't recommended as they can dry out your frog and they need a humid and damp environment.
> ...


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi he has a heat mat and is currently in a 30x30x30 fish tank I am getting a exo terra on pay day for him. 
Is the tank light ok for him? And what light will I use once I get the exo terra? I was only wanting to know about heat lamp as heat mat is just getting temps to 25c


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

it all depends on the size and type of viv that you get it.

if you use a stat on the mat you will have surety of the thermal gradient.

john




janeb said:


> Hi he has a heat mat and is currently in a 30x30x30 fish tank I am getting a exo terra on pay day for him.
> Is the tank light ok for him? And what light will I use once I get the exo terra? I was only wanting to know about heat lamp as heat mat is just getting temps to 25c


----------

